# مكتب الدكتورة شيماء عطاالله >  السياسة الجنائية المعاصرة في مواجهة الحبس قصير المدة "دراسة مقارنة"

## د.شيماء عطاالله

ملخص باللغة العربية :

      يعالج هذا البحث السياسة الجنائية المعاصرة في مواجهة الحبس قصير المدة. فيتجه اهتمام السياسة الجنائية المعاصرة إلى مكافحة كل صور الحبس قصير المدة سواء أكان هذا الحبس في شكل عقوبة أم اتخذ شكل حبس احتياطي في انتظار المحاكمة. لذا يتناول البحث بالدراسة بدائل الحبس الاحتياطي أيضاً جنبا إلى جنب مع بدائل الحبس كعقوبة.
      وتتلخص خطة هذا البحث في تقسيم الدراسة إلى فصلين؛ ندرس في الفصل الأول التعريف ببدائل الحبس وشروطه، ويعالج الفصل الثاني أهم صور بدائل الحبس.
      وانتهيت الدراسة إلى نتائج وتوصيات من أهمها ما يلي:
- تتجه غالبية التشريعات الحديثة إلى الإقلال من الاعتماد على العقوبات السالبة للحرية، ومن هنا ظهرت فكرة العقوبات البديلة، بل وظهرت فكرة موافقة المحكوم عليه ورضائه على العقوبة البديلة.
- يوجد اهتمام دولي بالعقوبات البديلة، وقد عقدت لذلك العديد من المؤتمرات الدولية. كما يفضل البرلمان الأوربي اللجوء إلى بدائل الحبس قصير المدة.
- نوصي المشرع المصري بتخفيف عقوبة السجن عن المحكوم عليه الذي ينجح في المدرسة والجامعة. فيمكن أن يتحول السجن إلى مكان لصلاح العقول وبناء التوجهات الفكرية البناءة وتحويل هادمي المجتمع إلى بنائي فكر نيّر وبدل ظلمة العقول، تكون استنارة القلوب.

ملخص باللغة الإنجليزية: 

This research deals with contemporary criminal policy in the front of short-term confinement. The contemporary criminal policy aims to combat all forms of short-term confinement whether this form of confinement is the penalty of imprisonment or detention on remand. So my study comes to recommend some alternatives to the penalty of imprisonment and detention on remand.
       The plan of my research study is divided into two sections; we study in the first section the various forms of alternatives to imprisonment and the conditions of their applications, and the second section deals with the most important forms of alternatives to incarceration.
       We finished our study by making some findings and recommendations as follows:
- The majority of modern legislation tend to reduce the reliance on deprivation of liberty as sanctions, and here came the idea of alternative sanctions, and hence appeared the idea of the consent of the convicted person to this form of punishment.
- This idea of sanctions, alternative to imprisonment, has been adopted by many international conferences. In fact, the European Parliament prefers to resort to short-term alternatives to incarceration.
- We recommend that the Egyptian legislature ease prison sentence by adopting alternatives to prison such as community service, electronic monitoring, withdrawal of driving or hunting license and day- fines.


سنة النشر (2015)
اسم المجلة (مجلة البحوث القانونية والاقتصادية – كلية الحقوق – جامعة المنصورة)

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

- نجحت السياسة الجنائية المعاصرة في تحويل الفكر الجنائي من فكر عقابي محض إلى فكر اجتماعي يهدف إلى الدفاع عن المجتمع في مواجهة الظاهرة الإجرامية عن طريق الوقاية والإصلاح والتأهيل.

- تختلف التدابير الاحترازية عن العقوبات في خلوها من الهدف العقابي. فتهدف التدابير إلى منع وقوع الجريمة مستقبلا عن طريق علاج الجاني وإعادة تأهيله اجتماعيا.

- تتجه غالبية التشريعات الحديثة إلى الإقلال من الاعتماد على العقوبات السالبة للحرية، ومن هنا ظهرت فكرة العقوبات البديلة، بل وظهرت فكرة موافقة المحكوم عليه ورضائه على العقوبة البديلة.

- اختلف الفقه في تحديد مدة العقوبات السالبة للحرية قصيرة المدة نظرا لعدم وجود تحديد تشريعي. 

- تكافح تشريعات عديدة عقوبة السجن عن طريق طرح بدائل للإجراءات الجنائية، كالصلح والتصالح في القانون المصري.

- يوجد اهتمام دولي بالعقوبات البديلة، وقد عقدت لذلك العديد من المؤتمرات الدولية. كما يفضل البرلمان الأوربي اللجوء إلى بدائل الحبس قصير المدة.

- تتجه بعض أنظمة السجون في بعض الدول – كما في البرازيل – إلى وضع نظام يهدف إلى تقليص مدة السجن. فيمنح أحد سجون البرازيل المحكوم عليهم فرصة تقليص فترة عقوبتهم من خلال التبديل على درجات ثابتة لتوليد الكهرباء.

- تتمشى أغراض العقوبة في الشريعة الإسلامية مع فلسفة بدائل الحبس. فتعتبر الدية عقوبة بديلة في جرائم القصاص أي جرائم الاعتداء على النفس أو على ما دون النفس أو الجرائم الخطأ.

- تهتم كثير من تشريعات الدول العربية – مثل المملكة العربية السعودية والأردن وقطر –  بالأخذ بنظام بدائل الحبس. فقد صدر أمر ملكي في المملكة العربية السعودية عام 1408هـ يتضمن الإعفاء من نصف مدة الحكم لكل نزيل يحفظ القرآن الكريم كاملا.

- تختلف العقوبات التكميلية عن العقوبات البديلة في أن العقوبات التكميلية يحكم بها بالإضافة إلى العقوبات الأصلية، بينما يحكم بالعقوبات البديلة بدلا من العقوبات الأصلية.

- يتعين توافر عدة شروط لتطبيق بدائل الحبس منها: 1- مبدأ الشرعية، 2- رضاء المحكوم عليه، 3- وضع حد أقصى لبديل العقوبة، 4- الحق في التظلم.

- تتميز العقوبات البديلة بعدة خصائص منها: 1- خاصية التحديد النوعي، 2- تحديد المدة بحسب الأصل، 3- القابلية للتعديل، 4- الطبيعة القضائية للعقوبات البديلة.

- توجد بعض الصعوبات التي تواجه تطبيق العقوبات البديلة منها على سبيل المثال: أن الغرامة كبديل للحبس يصعب على المحكوم عليهم الفقراء أن يدفعوها، وبالتالي تتحول إلى حبس مرة أخرى، الأمر الذي يثير مشكلة المساواة بين المحكوم عليهم.

المؤلف : دكتورة / شيماء عبدالغني عطاالله

----------

